# gtr book price?



## JamieSwift (Dec 20, 2005)

I've noticed on a few threads regarding Insurance that if you are in a write off bump they will only pay out on book price? I have a gtr33 import and before I bought it 12months ago I tried to find out book price on the cars but could'nt find any reference to the cars market value anywhere. I paid £14k for her after looking at what the good ones fetch. If I'm involved in a serious bump (hope it never happens) how can the insurance assessors value the car for payout. Do they go on what I paid then take a years depreciation off.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the car is insured for the cost to replace. (excluding mods)

its up to you to prove that cost to them, otherwise you'll be given the book price which is about thruppence hapenny

mook


----------



## JamieSwift (Dec 20, 2005)

Cost to replace the car? As the car is not listed in any books would I have to find a comparable one, like here at gtr club (less mods) to give a guideline as to what I would have to pay to replace. Mine is a midnight purple MY 95, which I suppose in standard form would be around £11k? Can you get an agreed value for the cars with insurance companies.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you can discuss agreed values, but i think you pay a higher premium

the "book price" for the GTR does exist, but in "their" book

ideally, in event of a claim, you print off and send them a load of autotrader/GTR club for sale adverts, for cars of similar age and mileage

this normally helps inflate thier initial offer

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> the "book price" for the GTR does exist, but in "their" book


...and "their book" is merely based on prices being asked on Autotrader etc and forums like this one. I was told this when I crashed and was arguing the toss over value.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I managed to argue the toss on mine (it was a GTS-t mind) but I provided them with lots of evidence from websites, auto trader etc etc etc

I won in the end..

Moff


----------

